# Installing emg 707 pickups in ibanez rg7321



## Dei (Nov 21, 2008)

In theory this should work? Im just lost on where I would place the battery and if i have to, what mods id have to make to the body for the pots?


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Nov 21, 2008)

Well you can either route out a new spot for the battery or it might fit in the compartment that's already there. Also the pickup holes need to be routed out to fit the 707's.


----------



## Dei (Nov 21, 2008)

Ah ok. I see you use an rg7321, did you upgrade to 707s? Or were stocks sufficient, I heard they were kinda muddy from several people. Thanks!


----------



## AborteD (Nov 22, 2008)

I did :











it's OK.

The battery fits in the stock compartment.


----------



## 777 (Nov 22, 2008)

Just a heads up dude, make sure youve tried every other high output pickup before you cut the hell out of your guitar, i didnt and when i installed emg's i hated em , i recently sold the guitar i had them in because of it, Also SD Blackouts come in a passive size  and IMO they sound a bit better than EMG's if you have to have actives

One you install 707's theres no going back unless you buy a pickguard and new passive pups

Just dont want my mistakes repeated by another guitarist


----------



## WannaBeGuitarPr (Nov 22, 2008)

is it possible to put an EMG in a guitar such as Schecter c-7 blackjack?
it has pickup rings.. how do you dig in it/put them out?


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Nov 22, 2008)

Dei said:


> Ah ok. I see you use an rg7321, did you upgrade to 707s? Or were stocks sufficient, I heard they were kinda muddy from several people. Thanks!


 
Mine is still stock...I've heard worse but they still aren't that great.


----------



## 777 (Nov 22, 2008)

I personally havent heard a worse pcikup than the stock 7321 pups they just have no gain/sustain to them atall they'd be classed as low output


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 24, 2008)

It's possible, as you have seen. Just need to route out the pickup holes, and yes, it fits in the cavity. (As mentioned before)


----------



## evancontinent (Nov 26, 2008)

just did this yesterday, turned out super!


----------



## Bygde (Nov 26, 2008)

777 said:


> I personally havent heard a worse pcikup than the stock 7321 pups they just have no gain/sustain to them atall they'd be classed as low output


I hear you haven't played an RG1527 yet...I think the pickups in the 7321 is decent (they're the same as in the S7320 if I'm not mistaken), but the 1527 pup's were poo in a small black box.


----------



## 777 (Nov 27, 2008)

Dude not only did i play one i owned one that was the guitari put the 707's in and the stock pickups in that sound fine, Scar symmetry use stock 1527's for recording


----------



## Mourning The Me (Apr 17, 2009)

I installed sd blackouts in one of my rg1527's and hated them they have no Balls(low end) The emg 707 killed them imo. Also at least in the 1527 the stock pickup holes aren't deep at all so like they say putting the sd blackouts is a direct replacement is a lie. if you just put them in they are so thick(deep) They would stick out abouve the neck. So to fit them you have to dig out the pickup cavitys big time. 

P.S. I sold that guitar and will never go to a sd pu again!


----------



## Haunted (Apr 17, 2009)

I love active pickups as much as i love passives, IMO there are benefits of each design, but if i wound never route that guitar, I wanted to... but i ended up going dimarzio EVO7 and pretty satisfied with the results... much better distortion and even better cleans(compared to stock), fairly high output and less prone to feedback than EMG's (i know.. i had EMG's in most of my guitars) plus they are fairly cheap...
all in all in 7's or 8's I'll play EMG's only if the guitar came stock with them... they are nice indeed but they are not worth the hassle because there are tons of great pickups on the market...


----------

